# An alternative to lessons



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

*TLDR version:*
Challenge each other forcing peers to learn new things.


*Regular version:*
With all the resources online I don't think finding a teacher is necessary to become a better guitar player. I think all we need is something to learn, and a reason to do it.

What I'm suggesting is someone simplty post, "Challenge me". Users on the forum, with a little knowledge of your capabilities, can post a challenge and a time frame to complete it in. If you accept a challenge you would need to record your performance on day one, and the final day. This performance could then be reviewed by the community. The performances would just be a cool way to see the results of your challenge. They could also be used to target future challenges, say give more time, or something of a different difficulty level. A challenge can be a song, scale, lick, maybe just a small part of a song.

I thought this up as a way for myself to improve, but then realized I'm afraid to post my terrible playing! Maybe if I... Well... *Challenge me!*
What have I done! Be gentle. I'll try to commit to this. I want to see if it'll work and I don't think anyone else would want to volunteer.

Have a good one.


----------

